# How much to feed 10 wk puppies?



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello everyone!

We started our two puppies on RAW when we got them at 8 weeks. Since then, they have been growing nicely.

We took the advice I read somewhere of feeding them about 2lbs a day, divided up into 3 meals, so they have each been eating 3 meals a day of about 11oz)

One of the two loves his food and licks the bowl clean. Our other one takes a little longer to eat, but normally eats every last bit. They are looking very nice and slender, but I wonder if this is enough to eat for them?

Compared to the "breed standard" graph that is posted on this forum, they are a bit smaller than that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Enough to keep them at a good weight, neither too fat nor too skinny.

I know that sounds ambiguous, but the reality is that there is no formula for success in terms of how much to feed a puppy or dog. Each pup/dog is an individual and each has it's own unique metabolism, just like people. Also, pups (even littermates) grow at different rates, so what is too much food for one 10wk old pup may be not enough for another. And growth rates are inconsistent, so what was the right amount of food for the pup last week, this week may be too much or too little.

At 10 weeks, pups should be getting out of the roly-poly stage and developing a wasteline and being kept lean. Best way to gage their weight is to feel for the ribs. If you can feel them easily, and see a definite end of the rib cage and tummy tuck, but not individual ribs, the pup is at a good weight. If you can see the ribs, pup is too skinny. If you can't feel the ribs or see the end of the rib cage and tummy tuck, the pup is too fat.

Standard growth/feeding charts can provide a good baseline to go by, but from there you'll need to adjust feeding portions to fit each individual pup, and you may find yourself having to adjust portions up or down on a weekly basis as they grow.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am feeding two almost 11 week old pups. I don't weigh food. One easily eats as much as an active adult dog split into 3 meals. The other, like her mother, gets fat on air, so she gets smaller meals, maybe 2/3 of what the other pups gets. It also depends on what I am feeding. Chicken is much fattier than turkey. The one end of the beef heart is fattier than the other end. Ground hamburger much fattier than ground sirloin. Pork roast is fattier than beef heart.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Your 2-pounds-a-day is certainly in the right ballpark. That's approximately how much you'll feed each dog it's entire life--as the dog grows, the meal size stays the same. 

But as Chris and Lisa say, you also have to just look at the dog and adjust the food accordingly based on the dog's physique, metabolism, and activity level. 

Sounds to me like you're doing fine. Slender is good. You should easily feel ribs and see a defined waist.


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stl
> Sounds to me like you're doing fine. Slender is good. You should easily feel ribs and see a defined waist.


Okay, thank you







I can easily feel the ribs, and they have a nice hourglass figure. You can't see any but maybe the last rib though at a glance, so they don't "look" skinny. I thought I was correct here, but was looking for just a little reassurance.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It sounds like your pups are doing great. The biggest caution I have received, especially when it comes to the GSD, is never let them get over weight.

OK, I have no idea if this is true or not, but the GSD's I have seen know when it is time to quit eating. On the other hand, my son's labs, LOL they would eat 50 hot dogs in a sitting if you let them.


----------

